# Sacramento Mayor Johnson expects to meet arena deadline



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Sacramento Mayor Kevin Johnson said Thursday he's optimistic the city is on course to have an arena financing plan together before a March deadline – or will be close enough to prove to the NBA the city should keep its basketball team.
> 
> "I feel like the city can do its part, and then the negotiations will be between the (Kings team owners) Maloofs, the NBA and (arena operator) AEG."
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/2012/02/10/4253073/sacramento-mayor-johnson-expects.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Sacramento Arena 'Plan B' dead on arrival*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8128861/sacramento-plan-b-new-kings-arena-declared-dead

I guess the Maloofs have already started packing up the Mayflowers.



> Sacramento Mayor Kevin Johnson's "Plan B" to build a new sports arena is dead.The second option for a new arena for the Sacramento Kings -- or any other professional sports tenant -- never really took shape. Johnson said Tuesday that the city and arena operator AEG have concluded that the financial model is not viable for the region without an anchor sports tenant.
> Kings owners Joe, Gavin and George Maloof pulled out of a plan to help finance an arena earlier this year, saying it didn't make financial sense for the franchise. The team has not commented about any arena project since but has maintained the franchise intends to stay in Sacramento


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Sacramento targets big-league baseball with NBA's Kings on way out*









SACAMENTO, Calif. -- Sacramento mayor Kevin Johnson has given up trying to keep an NBA team and is instead aiming to lure a Major League Baseball franchise to his city. 

Johnson and his Think Big Sacramento task force announced a plan Monday to market California's capital city as a possible landing spot for a major-league team. A plan for a new arena for the Sacramento Kings collapsed earlier this year when team owners Joe, Gavin and George Maloof backed out, saying it didn't make financial sense for the franchise. 

Baseball might be an even longer shot

http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/story/...bigleague-baseball-with-nbas-kings-on-way-out


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

So is this team still planning to move or are they just stuck right now without a definite plan?


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

SACRAMENTO - The owners of the Sacramento Kings are considering moving the team to Virginia Beach, according to a newspaper based in nearby Norfolk.

The Kings would be tenants in a new arena to be built near the Virginia Beach Convention Center and operated by Global Spectrum, according to the Inside Business.

The paper says lease payments would be guaranteed for 25 years by Comcast, which owns Global Spectrum.

Comcast would reportedly get broadcast rights and its name on the new arena.


http://www.news10.net/news/article/206251/3/Report--Sacramento-Kings-moving-to-Virginia


----------

